# national obedience championship Dec. 13 and 14



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Anyone going? I sure wish I could go (as a spectator, of course!).
> Be sure to cheer for Lynn and her golden retriever Ranger, she's from our club. They're an awesome team.
> BTW, if you look at the past winners of course there's mostly goldens there!
> http://www.akc.org/events/obedience/national_obedience_invitational/champions/
> ...


I will be there for the preliminary competitions on Saturday and cheer them on for sure!!!! Can't wait.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh how very cool!! I'm so envious! Have a great time and watch for Lynn and Ranger.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

nixietink said:


> I will be there for the preliminary competitions on Saturday and cheer them on for sure!!!! Can't wait.



Aww I wish I could go. Have fun! I'll be anxious to see how David's dogs Skater and Boss do as well as Kathy's Buoy and Shale and Helen's Pounce.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh how very cool!! I'm so envious! Have a great time and watch for Lynn and Ranger.


I will! I will take lots of pictures on Saturday to share with everyone that couldn't make it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

please do!!!



nixietink said:


> I will! I will take lots of pictures on Saturday to share with everyone that couldn't make it.


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

How lucky you are to train under Lynn & Joe! They are awesome competitors! I was lucky enough to train with them for a short period of time back in 1998....but then we MOVED downstate and I wasn't able to continue! I have seen them through the years at trials and it always nice to see they them. They certainly do give back to the sport by holding their ongoing Thursday night training! Are they still at Stone City Kennel Club?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I consider myself fortunate beyond words to be able to train under Lynn and Joe! I train on Tuesday mornings with Lynn and Thursday nights with Lynn and Joe, and yes, they are still at SCKC!
They now teach a class called "starting open and utility" twice a year. It's the best class EVER! 




Auenk9 said:


> How lucky you are to train under Lynn & Joe! They are awesome competitors! I was lucky enough to train with them for a short period of time back in 1998....but then we MOVED downstate and I wasn't able to continue! I have seen them through the years at trials and it always nice to see they them. They certainly do give back to the sport by holding their ongoing Thursday night training! Are they still at Stone City Kennel Club?


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I consider myself fortunate beyond words to be able to train under Lynn and Joe! I train on Tuesday mornings with Lynn and Thursday nights with Lynn and Joe, and yes, they are still at SCKC!
> They now teach a class called "starting open and utility" twice a year. It's the best class EVER!


Wow you are SO lucky! I wish Lynn (and all Golden competitors ) Good Luck!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

An Aussie is in first now.

Honey and Brenda are in 2nd:

OTCH U-CD U-AG1 Wakemup's Dancing Honey Bee UDX8 RN OBHF

They are an amazing team. I have been able to watch them several times over the past year and a half at obedience trials in my area.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

goldengirls550 said:


> An Aussie is in first now.
> 
> Honey and Brenda are in 2nd:
> 
> ...


She's Yogi's sister(half). What genes!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yep that whole litter was pretty amazing. Here are some of the kids and the litter (warning lots of links)

http://www.wakemupgoldens.com/dancelitter.cfm

http://www.wakemupgoldens.com/mach3brook.cfm

http://www.wakemupgoldens.com/mach3storm.cfm

http://www.wakemupgoldens.com/otchdanny.cfm

http://www.wakemupgoldens.com/otchhoney.cfm

http://www.wakemupgoldens.com/otchmachbounder.cfm

http://www.k9data.com/siblings.asp?ID=134848


----------

